# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First cycle - Test Prop only

## JackSwole

Hey all,
So, here it goes. I joined back in De***ber after buying some Test E and Winstrol from a co-worker. I knew absolutely nothing about AAS at the time, other than I thought I was ready to give em a shot. After a few months of reading, Ive decided to run a Test Prop only cycle. As Ive said in other posts, while Im not as lost as I was  I still only know just enough to be dangerous. Thats why Ive decided to start a thread showing my progress. Hopefully, you more experienced guys and gals (I dont discriminate) will follow along and dump some knowledge on me should questions come up (which I know they will).

*Goal:*
Primary goal is to gain strength. The esthetics (size and shape) are secondary. Im in a career where my strength and endurance has to be on point to stay competitive. Still, around here, bonus points are always awarded when peoples first perception of you is that of a barrel-chested, jacked up, meaty killer. Though Ive been training hard for the last 7 years, I feel like Im pretty weak. I can run 3 miles in under 21:00 w/o much worry, but you cant kill bad guys running around the desert in a t-shirt, shorts, and running shoes.

*Stats:*
31 y/o
57
170lbs <10% BF (getting an air displa***ent plethysmography  ADP test this week)
First cycle ever

*Cycle:*
Weeks 1-10 Test Prop - 105mg EOD (140mg/ml, a .75ml dose is 105mg)
Weeks 1-10 Liquidex - .25mg EOD
Weeks 12-15 Nolvadex - 40/40/20/20
Weeks 12-14 Liquid Clomi - 100/50/50 (Question: is the Clomid necessary for this cycle?)

*Other sups during cycle: ED*
Multi-vitamin
Calcium sup
2,000mgs Omega-3's
1,500mgs Glucosamine
1,200mgs Chondroitin
1,000mgs Milk Thistle
1mg Luxfil Finasteride (generic Propeshia I scooped up in Mexico  If it works, great! If not, who cares? Im married and shes in it for the long haul.) 

*Diet:*
Total daily caloric intake is around 3,500 kcals eating about 6x/day.
Macros 
Carbs: 50% - fruits, vegetables and whole grains
Protein: 30% - eggs, chicken, lean beef, salmon, tuna, protein shakes
Fats: 20% - avocados, almonds, fish and fish oil

*Before Pic:*
Just one for now. Still working on the editing thing, i.e. blocking out the face and disguising some identifiable tattoos. 

Attachment 120209

----------


## boxa06

Good luck man I'll be following! To answer your question about clomid, anything you can do to speed up your recovery after cycle is necessary so that you have the best chance of keeping gains. So in short yes.

----------


## JackSwole

^^^^ Sounds good. Thanks for the advice. I'll keep it going. 

*Day 1:*
Today was D day. Woke up in the early AM pumped up and excited to finally get started. I pinned 105mg test prop w/ 22g 1.5” needle, in upper right quadrant of right glute. No pain what so ever during the pinning and only a slight discomfort now. I’ve read that prop on virgin muscle is a real bitch – is that discomfort coming or is it usually immediate? 

I’m continuing along with my workouts as usual. Today was back and bi’s. Obviously, no change noted. I’ve been following a few threads with guys running prop and a few say they don’t get much of a pump or strength gain for a good two – three weeks.

----------


## boxa06

The discomfort comes on in about 12 hours but glutes are not too bad, it's the quads that suck!

----------


## JonnyConcrete

In for ride! This is a similar cycle to what I'll be running so I'll be following closely  :Smilie: 

GL bro, everything looks fine, what are some are your lifts btw?

----------


## MickeyKnox

great write up and well written! 

if you can get your hands on hcg i would include that as part of my oct. 250iux2/wk

and yes include clomid. nolva and clomid as i'm sure you're aware are both serms, however they play different roles in your recovery.

imho, i would up the protein a little bro. i want at least 40% protein in my diet. that's just me though. 

i'm in for the rids as well. looking forward to seeing your results. 

good luck bro!

----------


## JackSwole

> In for ride! This is a similar cycle to what I'll be running so I'll be following closely 
> 
> GL bro, everything looks fine, what are some are your lifts btw?


Like I said, I'm pretty damn week. In order to get a good baseline before cycle, I checked my max on the big 3 in late January.
Bench - 265
Squat - 345
Dead Lift - 385




> great write up and well written! 
> 
> if you can get your hands on hcg i would include that as part of my oct. 250iux2/wk
> 
> and yes include clomid. nolva and clomid as i'm sure you're aware are both serms, however they play different roles in your recovery.
> 
> imho, i would up the protein a little bro. i want at least 40% protein in my diet. that's just me though. 
> 
> i'm in for the rids as well. looking forward to seeing your results. 
> ...


HCG is hard to get - at least for me. I'm new to the game and don't really have too many channels to work gear through. As a matter of fact, I have only one. He's a trusted co-worker, but says he can't get HCG right now. As far as my PCT, I fully plan on running both clomid and nolva and regarding diet - I'm doing everything I can to take on more protein. I was trying to lean more in favor of carbs in order to not feel like total ass in the gym. Thus far it hasn't been an issue, so I'm balancing the two (carbs/protein) out. The only down side right now is that the protein is causing me to have atrocious farts. My wife has threatened several times to kick me out of bed. The other night I let one go in my sleep and she woke me up with a slap to the back of my head... sometimes I think she's the one on 'roids.

----------


## JackSwole

*Day 5:*
Today was my third pin. I can tell you that prop is no joke in the pain department. On day one I went right glute and then on day three I switched it to the left for my second pin. For the next 30+ hours it was damn near impossible just to sit down or roll over in bed. However, I had no issues this morning pinning the right side again - but if history repeats, it'll be a bitch this time tomorrow. I did massage it for a few minutes after injection and rode to work with the heated seats on full blast. Hopefully that will help. At any rate, as long as I can keep bouncing back and forth, I'll be fine.

I'm still waiting for that moment when I know the test is working. Nothing yet as far as increased libido, strength gains, endurance, crazy pumps, or even night sweats as some have described. The only thing I have noticed is a slight increase in my appetite and that only started today. It just felt like I couldn't eat enough. Still, I tried to pace myself and stay w/in 3,500 calories as today was an off day from the gym and I felt guilty about tearing into the refrigerator and not working it into the system. Tomorrow will be a different story. After putting down meal number one, I'll head to the gym, do some damage and then eat like a mad man if I can.

On another note, I was able to get my bf% checked professionally. I did the air displa***ent test and found that I'm at 11%. I'm actually happy with that. I think while I'm training this hard, I want to stay between 10 and 15%. Once I'm nearing the end of my cycle, I'll concentrate on cutting a little more and who knows, I might be able to get around 8 or 9%.

----------


## NoTimer

not to try and be smart or anything...I am a total newb...I was just looking through your thread and wondered why are you starting your pct 2 weeks after last prop injection when you have to do it after just three days with test prop??? http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.T1qTB4EaPK0

----------


## stpete

I was about to say the same. OP hasn't posted in almost a month. Hope everything is ok.

----------


## JackSwole

*Day 31:*
These last several weeks have been tough. I’m traveling with my team, training all over the states, in what has turned out to be a month long TDY. I’ve been unable to log anything due to the lack of internet access and the close proximity of my team mates. But, while I’m still not home, I’ve found a nice quiet place and I thought this would be a good time to sit down, talk about some results and ask a few questions. 

I will tell you that I was extremely nervous flying with gear. I guess that’s one of the perks of being military and checking five bags a person; it seems we had too much for them to really scrutinize over. Still, traveling has presented other challenges. Waking up before everyone and sneaking off to pin hasn’t been easy. What’s more, the days are extremely long and tiring. I find myself dragging ass in the gym while everyone else is unwinding, drinking, and going out. Healthy food and plenty of it has been hard to come by. I’m sick of tuna. All I eat is tuna. I eat it on the move straight from the pack. I’ve started adding peanut butter to it just to give it a different texture and flavor. Still, I’m getting the calories I need with the correct proportion of macros.

There are no scales – anywhere, so I can’t tell you what I weigh, but I know I’m bigger. My strength gains have gone through the roof too. Before I started, I was 170 and barely able to put up 225 four times on bench. I’m warming up with 3 sets of 8 like it’s nothing now. My legs are where I’ve been trying to put the most power. I’m reping 275 which doesn’t seem like much, but I’m getting ass to ground. My cardio is suffering tremendously. We did an 8 hour ruck up the side of a mountain and I stayed behind the entire time. Just 20 minutes into it, my calves locked up on me, my lower back got tighter than shit and my feet went numb. I took a lot of ridicule from some of the guys for that… still, I couldn’t say anything, just shook my head and pressed to the top of that bitch. I went for a run on the treadmill today. I got a mile before the same thing happened. Is there anything I can do? I don’t think I’m dehydrated; I drink a ton of water. It’s actually pretty miserable as I wake up a minimum of three times a night to piss.

Speaking of miserable, the night sweats are terrible. I actually sleep with a towel. I’ll wake up in the middle of the night with sweat beading off me and I just wipe myself down and lay there in sheets saturated in my sweat. I often wake feeling like I just broke a fever. I have uncomfortable cold chills, but still, I’m sweating like I just ran three miles. My nipples are pretty sensitive too. I was worried for a while, but did some research. Everything I found says that nipples will get sensitive for some, but to watch out for puffiness and itching. Though I haven’t had either of that I upped my dose of Liquidex from .25mgs to .40. I chose not to jump to .50 for fear of losing some results – I don’t know if that makes any sense to be honest.

NoTimer, I get what you’re saying about the PCT needing to be started three days after. My reasoning for the longer time was due to another post that I found on here where a guy did the math and found that over the course of 10 weeks the prop and other esters will actually build up requiring a later post cycle. I looked for the link, but couldn’t find it. If anyone has input here, I’ll gladly listen.

Despite my all my bitching, my cycle is going well. I’m getting strong and getting big. I just look forward to getting home soon so that I can settle back into the routine and diet I had going originally.

----------


## JackSwole

*Day 35:*
I’m finally back home. Today was my 18th pin. It’s nice to be back in my own bathroom, in front of my huge mirror, where I can see everything going on; standing over a toilet seat in a bathroom stall sucked, to say the least. I ordered some new pins while I was gone. I was working with 22G 1.5”, they were slightly more painful than the 23G’s I just ordered. Hopefully, these will cause less discomfort. Last week one of my pins left my left glute swollen and very tender. It was hard to sit down and rolling over in bed was impossible. I was actually worried I had some sort of infection. But, after icing it, heating it, and icing it again, the swelling went down and the pain has subsided.

Despite running around the mountains for the last month and having a hell of a time finding food, I’ve managed to put on four pounds. That doesn’t seem like much, but everyone I was with lost a good amount of weight. Hopefully, I can make up for lost ground here in the next few weeks. 

I hit the gym for chest and tri’s today. It felt great. After every set, I felt like my pecs and arms were going to tear open. I’m putting up more and more weight every day. Still, while doing skull crusher’s I did notice some pain in my left elbow. I think my muscular strength is exceeding the strength of my tendons and I’m starting to induce a few injuries. I’ve noticed something similar in my knees and shoulders. So, while my strength continues to increase, I’m reluctant to increase weight in the gym… if only my ego would let me take it slower.

Questions:
1. I was unable to store my Liquidex in a refrigerator while away. It has been sitting out for more than a month and I’ve noticed some stuff floating around in there. I shook it up this morning and was able to get most of the stuff to dissolve. Is there anything to be worried about here?

2. I’ve increased my dose of Liquidex to the full .50mgs. Though I’m sure it’s nothing to worry about, I’m still concerned over the sensitivity in my nipples. It’s sort of a rookie question, but is there anything wrong with taking the dex straight from the 1ml syringe or should I be mixing it up? Also, does it matter that I take the dex on the same day that I pin?

3. Looking ahead to my PCT, I’d like to run something that could help to boost my natural testosterone production. I’m unable to get HCG . My only source for gear and anything related is through a co-worker who get’s it from a friend of a friend and he’s unable to help. Is there anything over the counter (like Tribulus) that could be helpful or will my PCT of nolva and chlomid do?

----------


## prodigious

He begins the Nolvadex two weeks after his last pin because a person should start their PCT based on the half-life of the gear. Although I have read conflicting information regarding Test Prop, so I am unsure as well.

----------


## dooie

> He begins the Nolvadex two weeks after his last pin because a person should start their PCT based on the half-life of the gear. Although I have read conflicting information regarding Test Prop, so I am unsure as well.


No, u do not wait 2 weeks for PCT when on prop

----------


## JackSwole

*Day 43, Pin 22:*
I’m more than six weeks into my cycle. I have to say that aside from the pain of injecting prop EOD, I feel great. My strength gains continue to soar, my sex drive is through the roof, and I’m gaining size and weight. I started out at 168lbs and I’m now 175lbs. Granted, 7lbs doesn’t seem like much, but I’m staying lean and have been dealing with some intense field training aside from my time in the gym. It’s been a constant battle to get the good calories I need, but now I’m back on track and making up for it. In this next week I want to put up the big three (squat, bench, and dead lift) to see where my numbers truly are. 

*On the topic of pain from prop:*
I had to switch up sites. I was alternating my pins from left glute to right glute EOD, but last week things became extra painful and I actually had some significant swelling in both areas. It looked like I implanted baseballs on either side and it caused some concern. So, I switched my next injection up to my quad. Twelve to twenty-four hours after the pin, it became extremely tender and I could not bend my leg enough to put my sock on. I guess that’s virgin muscle vs test prop for you. At any rate, the pain is gone as is the swelling in my glutes so, I’m back to pinning there for a while. I guess I’ll be alternating those three sites for the duration of my cycle.

*Switching up my cycle:*
I know it goes against what most everyone preaches here, but I had the opportunity to pick up some Anavar . This is my first cycle and the plan was to just run prop for ten weeks. Still, after reading about it and hearing some testimonials from a few co-workers, I decided to add it on to the last four weeks of my cycle. The only thing that doesn’t excite me is that I get all my gear from a UGL – through a friend of a friend kind of thing and to be honest it feels sketchy. The var showed up in blue/white 20mg capsules. The guy who got it for me also ordered Nolvadex that came in red/white capsules. At first he handed me the red, hesitated and then said, “_wait, I think the var is blue_…”. Seriously – what the hell? He made a call and confirmed the color issue, but it’s shit like that which makes me nervous as all get out. Anyway, the plan is one in the morning and one in the evening for a total of 40mg ED. I have enough to run 60mg, just still debating it.

----------


## FluffyBeginner

Hey man,

So came across your post and itactually helped my decision to chose Test P over Test E. 
But holy shit the pain and difficulty sitting down and up is a BITCH. 

I am pinning twice a week - Monday and Thursday at 0.5 ml dose of 100mg Test P. Don't know if that is too low? Thats what my trainer put me on to see my tolerance and doubling doasge after week 4.

Any tips on how to reduce the pain?

----------


## Back In Black

You should start your own thread. But, your trainer is an idiot and going to cause you a roller coaster of emotions and side effects. You should punch him in the throat and never speak to him again.

----------


## FluffyBeginner

Ok I started my own thread: /members-cycle-results/565385-first-test-p-cycle-help-please.html#post6964032

Do you want to try explain what I SHOULD be doing? And what I can do to fix it from now? Will only be able to pin again on Wednesday as will be on the road from Thursday to Saturday and tbh been using nurses at clinic to inject me, still got a bit of needle phobia.


Any advice is appreciated and I don't want to look like I taking over this thread. 


My situation at the moment. 

---------------

Just finished my second week got a couple questions:

Shots 1-3 – 0.50 ml of 100mg Test P
Shots 4-6 – 0.75 ml of Test P
After week 3 was planning on upping to 1ml of 100mg Test P – do you think this is too little?

I have been injecting twice a week Monday and Thursday so far, but should I up to 3 times?

What do you recommend?

PS been injecting into my glutes… is it supposed to be painful the next 2 days?

----------


## FluffyBeginner

I pinned my left glute on Wednesday for the second time this cycle but at 1cc of test prop.

However it has swollen up and is quite uncomfortable.

Any recommendations? What must I do tomorrow? Should I still pin? If it’s an infection can I take antibiotics and carry on my cycle?

----------


## Ratterman

So, I'm the guy who originally started this post. Long story short, I had to quit my cycle early due to a drug test scare. I had a DO at my unit tell a couple team leaders that I needed to cut out what ever I was doing, or I'd get a command directed drug test, specifically for steroids . I guess walking around our gym completely shredded and putting up huge numbers gave it away that I was stepping up my testosterone game. I never got the test, but I quit taking the prop. I was almost done with the cycle anyway. Still, I freaked out and quit posting - fearing they would conduct an investigation if I popped for test. Anyway....

The physical results were ****ing ridiculous. I put on good size and muscle - more than I ever anticipated. That has been my one and only cycle thus far. The results were awesome and I feel like I maintained some of those results to this day - I quit the gear, not the gym. Still, all the side effects were enough to keep me away for a long time. I've been doing some research and think I've come up with a better solution. Look for me in the blogs - Test E only cycle. Hollar.

----------


## ngtmarpete

Sorry about that! Jealous people suck!!!!!

----------

